# X-37B Orbital Test Vehicle



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Fantastic Plastic is pleased to announce the release of its new 1:72 Boeing X-37B Orbital Test Vehicle (OTV). The X-37B is one of several Space Shuttle substitutes currently under development. The first operational version is set to fly this spring. 

This 8-piece kit was created exclusively for Fantastic Plastic by BLAP! Models. The kit includes an extensive decal sheet by JBOT with markings for three different versions of the craft. When completed, the model is five inches long. 

The X-37B kit sells for $60.00 plus shipping. For more info and ordering information, please visit: http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/gift_shop.htm. 

You can find more photos of the finished model here: http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/X-37BOrbitalTestVehiclePage.htm 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's a fine piece of machinery! Great subject for a model kit!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool looking kit!


----------



## Big Lester (Aug 17, 2005)

great looking model kit


----------

